# crontab emails not coming through after upgrade 12.3 to 13.1



## Understudy (Oct 28, 2022)

Hello,
I am not getting my `crontab` email on my ssl cert check which runs everyday at noon.

I checked the logs in /var/logs/cron and I find and entry like this.

```
Oct 27 12:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[65733]: (root) CMD (newsyslog)
Oct 27 12:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[65734]: (operator) CMD (/usr/libexec/save-entropy)
Oct 27 12:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[65735]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Oct 27 12:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[65732]: in try_dlopen(): /usr/lib/pam_opie.so.6: /
usr/lib/libopie.so.8: Undefined symbol "srand@FBSD_1.6"
Oct 27 12:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[65732]: in openpam_load_module(): no pam_opie.so f
ound
Oct 27 12:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[65732]: (CRON) error (can't start PAM)
```

So I suspect something is going on with PAM. I recently upgraded from 12.3 to 13.1 . So I am wondering if that has something to do with it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## W.hâ/t (Oct 28, 2022)

How did you do the upgrade?


----------



## aragats (Oct 28, 2022)

A similar error was reported here.


----------



## Understudy (Oct 28, 2022)

W.hâ/t said:


> How did you do the upgrade?


`freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE upgrade`


----------



## Understudy (Oct 28, 2022)

aragats said:


> A similar error was reported here.


I see that thread.

```
root@nexus:~ # freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
root@nexus:~ #
```

I did a reboot earlier today for other reasons.

```
root@nexus:~ # uptime
11:42PM  up  6:35, 1 user, load averages: 0.09, 0.04, 0.01
root@nexus:~ #
```

So if that is all it is I should get a report tomorrow at noon. I will let you know.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2022)

What does `freebsd-version -uk` show?


----------



## Understudy (Oct 28, 2022)

SirDice said:


> What does `freebsd-version -uk` show?




```
bhorne@nexus:~ $ freebsd-version -uk
13.1-RELEASE-p2
13.1-RELEASE-p2
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2022)

Did you reboot after the last `freebsd-update install`?


----------



## Understudy (Oct 28, 2022)

Okay so the update as promised.
It looks like the reboot I did Yesterday afternoon seems to have done the trick...sort of. it revealed another small problem.
The was in the email:
/bin/sh: /usr/local/bin/certbot: not found

So it looks like I have to reinstall certbot. But at least I am getting the email.
I checked the cron logs:

```
Oct 28 00:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[2447]: (root) CMD (newsyslog)
Oct 28 00:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[2449]: (operator) CMD (/usr/libexec/save-entropy)
Oct 28 00:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[2450]: (root) CMD (/usr/libexec/atrun)
Oct 28 00:00:00 nexus /usr/sbin/cron[2452]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/certbot renew)
```



SirDice said:


> Did you reboot after the last `freebsd-update install`?


When I did the the upgrade I rebooted and ran `freebsd-update install` after the reboot did the pkg check and ran `freebsd-update install` . This reboot I did yesterday would have been a second reboot after doing `freebsd-update install`.


----------

